
ArcadeRS: A Game Tutorial in Rust - charlesetc
http://jadpole.github.io/arcaders/arcaders-1-0/
======
mpdehaan2
The basics work pretty darn well from homebrew and Rust 1.5 (using the online
instructions from the Rust homepage), the windows dependencies cargo is
downloading aren't a blocker.

brew install sdl2 sdl2_image sdl2_gfx sdl2_mixer sdl2_net sdl2_ttf sdl_gfx
sdl_mixer sdl_rtf sdl_sound sdl_ttf

Should be a good starting point for lots of people. Thanks!

------
magicmu
Thanks for sharing this! I'm trying to get more familiar with the nitty-gritty
of Rust (read: the borrowing paradigm :) ), and these types of tutorials are
my favorite way of doing that.

